# QLD: Andybear bloods AI (Less than satisfied )



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I took the AI to Queens beach this morning, overcast, drizzle, and a little wind.

I felt that today would be the day, and a big snapper would come my way......but no. Unlike my previous yaks, each has had very good fishing results first trip, this trip in the AI is the seventh.......but at least I got something. Using a big gold bomber, a tailor, about twice the size of the lure, swallowed the middle treble, that's a mad hard hit to take it in right up to the body of the lure! Downside, of it was the fish (without measuring) it, did not look to be legal size, and after much swearing at the fish, the lure, and my pliers, the fish returned to grow a bit more. There was also a much bigger hit later on, but whatever it was let go, but it was a rush just the same.

So at least now we are technically blooded, not what I wanted, but lets face it, better than a puffer fish. I also decided to test my radio to confirm that it works. Did not log in, but did a radio check with coastguard, and all good.

Cheers all Andybear, and perhaps next week I will get the big 'un


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Popped your AI cherry now and all you need to do is concentrate on quality performances now, mind you always play it safe and wear that helmet protector ;-) :lol:

Good one Andybear!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mr Bear the mighty oak tree grows from an acorn, and hopefully your tailor is a a piscatorial acorn with the best yet to come.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Andy, reading your post was like dejavu to me. I was there on my AI Saturday....a little drizzle, NO sun, and probably more wind...and nearly the same fish.......but Saturday was sooo cold. I just about froze my jooblies off :shock: :shock: when tacking into the wind....even when I was pedalling as well to try to keep warm! I would've been heading straight in if I wasn't having so much fun on the AI.
Shoulda stayed in bed yesterday, and joined you today, oh well. 
My stats......top speed tacking S/E 11.26kph, distance covered.... Heaps.....Queens to Scarby reef , a few circles, then back and south to Suttons Beach beacon, and back to Queens. 
Fish.....none kept....1small bream, one small squire, like you - one small tailor, 1 small cod, and again like you a really good strong hit and pulled the hooks. I'm sure the cause was that I didn't drop the sail immediately and just pulled the hooks...damn! Lots to learn about fishing on the AI.
Slept in until 7:30 today.......so nice.
Hopefully catch you down there one day.
Cheers
Alby


----------

